# June 2018 Merchandise



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

*F.A.Q.*

*Where do they deliver?*
Australia, Austria, Canada, Denmark, France, Germany, Sweden and US.
World-wide shipping has been enabled.
*
To International buyers*: Shipping is reasonable in the US, but even to Canada the cost of shipping often exceeds the purchase. I completely understand if you're unwilling to pay that much in shipping. Larger printers like RedBubble have printers in multiple economic zones so that shipping is basically the same no matter where you're at. Unfortunately, this is a small operation in the U.S..

We'll probably end up doing this again with different or multiple printers in the future, so if you can't afford or don't want to pay the International shipping, don't sweat it. You won't hurt my feelings.

On the plus, the percentage I get from the actual merchandise is very reasonable so it's not like with RedBubble where we were losing a large cut out of each sale.

*Can I trust them with FIN / shipping addresses?*
They're a business that's been around for years and haven't had any leaks. I'd trust them myself.

*I don't see something I want.*
Let me know in this thread.

*Are they paedoterrorist proof?*
Probably not, which is why this is a limited run and I'm encouraging people to order immediately.


----------



## Sissy (Jun 15, 2018)

They look like they were made for children, I'll buy all of them


----------



## Jaimas (Jun 15, 2018)

Done and done.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jun 15, 2018)

No Canada?


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

A Name But Backwards said:


> No Canada?


Canada is serviced but the shipping costs are very high.


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Jun 15, 2018)

Was hoping to see a "Kiwifarms, a place for faggots"... because I would totally wear that to the bar.


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

Dingus Bing Bong said:


> Was hoping to see a "Kiwifarms, a place for faggots"... because I would totally wear that to the bar.


I intentionally avoided branding so that no one can publicly embarrass themselves with the site's t-shirt.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> Canada is serviced but the shipping costs are very high.


Bummer.  Thanks for the info, ill hopefully still be buying something.

Second question, you said initially that the company only does clothing, but I see a shot glass there.  Any chance of stickers in the future?


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

A Name But Backwards said:


> Second question, you said initially that the company only does clothing, but I see a shot glass there. Any chance of stickers in the future?


I thought they did, but they apparently have access to Shenzhen suppliers or something. The amount of merchandise they said they can do is outrageous. I'll inquire about stickers.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm still fighting the customs for a backpack I got on my B-day, I don't need any more of that right now but I support this with all my heart.


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> I intentionally avoided branding so that no one can publicly embarrass themselves with the site's t-shirt.



I know... but i would wear that shit with pride. Keep the shirts normy friendly!


----------



## Arkangel (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm highly considering getting the random quote shotglass. Also, the pickled kiwi shirt looks non-descript enough to wear without getting second looks. Definitely ordering one of those.


----------



## Unpleasant (Jun 15, 2018)

Man, their mobile site has some serious issues. I'll check them out on desktop...


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 15, 2018)

I crashed their server


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 15, 2018)

Can't wait to get my shirt with the cute little Kiwi gazing at the stars


----------



## knightlautrec (Jun 15, 2018)

God I want that kiwi and milk tee but it's 50 bucks for shipping.


----------



## Doctor Stan (Jun 15, 2018)

I think I might grab the shot glass, I'll leave a video somewhere doing a shot of everclear from it of I do


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you for choosing a company that prints on quality Canvas brand shirts and not those shitty Gildan abominations.


----------



## Ouija Board (Jun 15, 2018)

Uggghhh why do I have to be fucking broke when stuff like this comes out? I like a couple of the designs and was thinking about buying a couple.

Do you think that there could be time extension into next month or are supplies limited?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jun 15, 2018)

I hope we have a cooler summer up here because I want to be able to actually wear the damn hoodie.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 15, 2018)

Aw man I am salivating but I gotta pass. Duty on importing clothing is too huge to make it worth it.

It really sucks how I gotta only buy new clothes once or twice a year.

Shit, this is only temporary too. Just like that Dragon T-Shirt, I will forever miss out.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jun 15, 2018)

Man, I really wanted a couple of shot glasses but fucking ~40 bux for shipping makes my eyes salty, not really but that sucks


----------



## Banh Xeo (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> I thought they did, but they apparently have access to Shenzhen suppliers or something. The amount of merchandise they said they can do is outrageous. I'll inquire about stickers.



Please do, you already got me with glasses and a shirt. Sly way of coaxing shekels Null, giving us things we want.


----------



## Chopinpiano (Jun 15, 2018)

Inquire about a beer glass or a hoodie?


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Aw man I am salivating but I gotta pass. Duty on importing clothing is too huge to make it worth it.
> 
> It really sucks how I gotta only buy new clothes once or twice a year.
> 
> Shit, this is only temporary too. Just like that Dragon T-Shirt, I will forever miss out.





Wannock said:


> Man, I really wanted a couple of shot glasses but fucking ~40 bux for shipping makes my eyes salty, not really but that sucks


Where are you guys at that's charging so fucking much for shipping? Canada? Why the fuck is importing vanity t-shirts to your country $40?


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

Chopinpiano said:


> Inquire about a beer glass or a hoodie?


https://www.uslibertees.com/product/over-the-moon-unisex/


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 15, 2018)

No banana hammock?


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jun 15, 2018)

Can we get the art from the shirts posted here or a link to where we can find them? They look cute as fuck <3


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Jun 15, 2018)

I like the glass, something that could be pretty neat to have is a Kiwifarms coaster maybe?


----------



## OB 946 (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> https://www.uslibertees.com/product/over-the-moon-unisex/



Very important question. Does purchasing the "True and Honest Fan" tee, in fact, make me a True and Honest fan?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> Where are you guys at that's charging so fucking much for shipping? Canada? Why the fuck is importing vanity t-shirts to your country $40?



The Bahamas has strict Customs and Immigrations. Papers and paperwork's gotta process and things are left in the mailing room until the lazy people (because its truthfully a lazy country) are ready to clear it. You're always better off purchasing things on your own when you go to the United States, keep each and every single receipt of the merchandise you've purchased and get off on a $300 exemption for bringing these objects into the country.

Its really, really convoluted. We're a young country, and its the prices you have to pay to live in paradise.

A brand new PS4 that you'd find at a local retail game stop (some do exist) runs you fucking $800 due to Customs. I was better off waiting to go to the States, buy a refurbished one for $200, and have to pay no duty at all because of the $300 exemption.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 15, 2018)

I know it says that worldwide shipping is a thing now but in the checkout it still only gives me a limited list of a few countries.

I got shit to do anyway, so I'll give it a few hours and see if the change happens on my end later. I hope I won't get assraped by shipping costs.


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

Crippled Eagle said:


> Very important question. Does purchasing the "True and Honest Fan" tee, in fact, make me a True and Honest fan?


It does not. Before, we arranged it so that if you bought more than $X dollars in merchandise, it made you a true and honest fan -- or, if you bought a very overpriced sticker in particular. I can't do that this time. It's not as clear cut.



TrippinKahlua said:


> The Bahamas has strict Customs and Immigrations.


You live in the Bahamas? Holy shit


----------



## lolwut (Jun 15, 2018)

Definitely spinning the wheel on some random quote shotglasses. Here's hoping for ”The fuck is a Kiwi Farm?”


----------



## Banh Xeo (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> It does not. Before, we arranged it so that if you bought more than $X dollars in merchandise, it made you a true and honest fan -- or, if you bought a very overpriced sticker in particular. I can't do that this time. It's not as clear cut.



Is there a route for those fancy banners?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> You live in the Bahamas? Holy shit



You never knew that? Heh, okay.


----------



## MrTroll (Jun 15, 2018)

Anyone who wears this stuff deserves to be bullied mercilessly.


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 15, 2018)

Definitely getting the couch one if shipping's not outrageous. But I can't decide between pickled Kiwi and Believe for the other one...


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

Banh Xeo said:


> Is there a route for those fancy banners?


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/supporting-the-forum.27022/



MrTroll said:


> Anyone who wears this stuff deserves to be bullied mercilessly.


lol, it's cute shit you could imagine anyone wearing because it's cute and inoffensive. That's the point. Stop being mad


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 15, 2018)

lolwut said:


> Definitely spinning the wheel on some random quote shotglasses. Here's hoping for ”The fuck is a Kiwi Farm?”



With you on that one. 

If some stickers or other little trinkets get added I might pick up a few of those too.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jun 15, 2018)

The couch one is amazing, but the one with the kiwi watching the stars is my favorite.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jun 15, 2018)

@Null, I feel bad because I really wanted to order something but I cant justify $35 shipping for a shot glass, or $39 shipping for a hoodie.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jun 15, 2018)

I ordered a shirt because I owed this place like 20 bucks like 2 years ago.


----------



## BV 937 (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> I intentionally avoided branding so that no one can publicly embarrass themselves with the site's t-shirt.



Well if you're wearing kiwi merch to begin with..

Legit tho I'd buy the shotglass if I could pick what it said


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jun 15, 2018)

Fuck. The designs I were pulling for didn't seem to make the cut and the rest are way too cutesy for my taste. Oh well, I might just have to hold out if there's ever another drive.


----------



## OB 946 (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> It does not. Before, we arranged it so that if you bought more than $X dollars in merchandise, it made you a true and honest fan -- or, if you bought a very overpriced sticker in particular. I can't do that this time. It's not as clear cut.



Rather unfortunate.


----------



## theshep (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> Where are you guys at that's charging so fucking much for shipping? Canada? Why the fuck is importing vanity t-shirts to your country $40?



Probably because Justin Trudeau has a "special place in hell"?

The designs are great!


----------



## Lamy 2000 (Jun 15, 2018)

I might get a shirt, but the best way to my heart would definitely be a mug. I'd love to drink my morning tea in a KF mug.


----------



## The Public Domain (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey, it's just 10 dollars, fuck it, I'm buying that shot gl-





Oh.


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 15, 2018)

£38 shipping? 

Do I love Null that much?...


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

The Public Domain said:


> Hey, it's just 10 dollars, fuck it, I'm buying that shot gl-


I don't understand. Are you guys getting $40 shipping rates to _Canada_?


----------



## The Wrath (Jun 15, 2018)

Just bought the True & Honest Fan t-shirt. Love the font on it.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 15, 2018)

I can't even select 'UK' as a destination country. Is worldwide shipping disabled again?

also I'm kinda sad that the pic on the banner isn't available on a tee, but I'll live ;-;


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 15, 2018)

God I'll bet shipping to CIS countries is ridiculous... Which sucks because the couch cuck shirt is fucking lit


----------



## DildoGaggins (Jun 15, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> I can't even select 'UK' as a destination country. Is worldwide shipping disabled again?
> 
> also I'm kinda sad that the pic on the banner isn't available on a tee, but I'll live ;-;



 I agree, I was honestly looking forward to that design the most being on a T-shirt.


----------



## Terrorist (Jun 15, 2018)

glad to see the BASED cucking couch represented here. that couch is a damn hero and deserves its own shirt.


----------



## Pac (Jun 15, 2018)

Fuck. I was about to order the couch Tee, but man, the shipping is waaaaay overpriced. I'm gonna have to pass.


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> also I'm kinda sad that the pic on the banner isn't available on a tee, but I'll live ;-;


Woah, keen eye. That definitely is one of the designs they should have.


----------



## Gentleburd (Jun 15, 2018)

@Null
Keychains please? Or lanyards? I need a nerdy lanyard to wear my work ID on.
Maybe random quote lanyards?

Buying some T-shirts after I get off work tonight!


----------



## nice (Jun 15, 2018)

Who did the art? It's great.


----------



## ForTheHoard (Jun 15, 2018)

$18 after shipping better be a fuckin' sweet shot glass.


----------



## KE 521 (Jun 15, 2018)

Love the shirts! Wish I could buy more than one  <3 u Null Daddy


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jun 15, 2018)

MOAR HOODIES, I love the CWC Milk and all of them are pretty legit. I'd love a Hoodie that uses one single-color, simply because they are easy to look after and I generally wear.


----------



## Fulmango (Jun 15, 2018)

Imagine being so autistic you advertise to everyone that you go to Kiwifarms.


----------



## Dilligaff (Jun 15, 2018)

I love them all! Choices, choices.


----------



## Rhysuu (Jun 15, 2018)

Definitely considering getting two of those shot glasses but I'm worried about what quote I'm going to get...

Fuck it.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 15, 2018)

. Good job artists!


----------



## VoreDoggy (Jun 15, 2018)

As a patriotic shitposter I feel compelled to inform you that this storefront isn't yet implementing the GST our gov is slapping on online purchases soon. I'm also being charged  $48.5 for shipping one t-shirt so I won't be proudly representing autism this time round.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Jun 15, 2018)

Contribution made. Excitement abounds.


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> I can't even select 'UK' as a destination country. Is worldwide shipping disabled again?
> 
> also I'm kinda sad that the pic on the banner isn't available on a tee, but I'll live ;-;


Added.



Gentleburd said:


> Keychains please? Or lanyards? I need a nerdy lanyard to wear my work ID on.
> Maybe random quote lanyards?


Lanyards sound good. I'm going to keep in touch with these guys and see how they fare with the Vordrak shit. If they stay up we'll broaden the merch.


----------



## repentance (Jun 15, 2018)

As this one isn't available as a T-shirt, can we have it as a sticker please?






There's definitely something off with their postage calculations.  I get stuff from Asia and the US all the time and the shipping is $10-$15 at most.


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

Barbarella said:


> . Good job artists!


Yeah, I'm going to have to figure out how to adequately reward the artists. I'm thinking on it.


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

repentance said:


> As this one isn't available as a T-shirt, can we have it as a sticker please?


He's added that as a t.


----------



## 4Macie (Jun 15, 2018)

I’ll be buying stuff when I get home from work. 

I like the lanyard idea. Also love the designs and I pray no one fucks this up for us. We need nice things.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jun 15, 2018)

repentance said:


> There's definitely something off with their postage calculations. I get stuff from Asia and the US all the time and the shipping is $10-$15 at most.



Usually with a mega ecommerce company they'll get super discount shipping rates. Volume = discount. That probably explains why the shipping rates might be a bit more expensive than usual.


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Usually with a mega ecommerce company they'll get super discount shipping rates. Volume = discount. That probably explains why the shipping rates might be a bit more expensive than usual.


It's really upsetting, too. I completely understand if someone can't afford the international shipping. I hope for the Americans it's affordable at least. Most of our users are Americans but our non-US demographics are not insignificant.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jun 15, 2018)

Ah, fuck! I'm moving in less than a week and can't buy anything new just now. Will definitely be getting at least one shirt before the two-week period ends, though. All of the kiwi shirts are ADORABLE, especially "Cowstume" and "Over the Moon." And I love the idea of the random quote shot glasses, though God knows how you'd explain them if someone found them in your cupboard. 

Stellar work, Null and artists! Maybe the artists can get special forum titles or something? 

Also, when I was reading the product descriptions, I misread "athletic" as "autistic." Might've been here a bit too long ...


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll pick up a shirt but I'd love to get one of those designs as a print, though it doesn't appear that vendor does prints. Something to consider in the future, maybe.


----------



## ForTheHoard (Jun 15, 2018)

(Edit: Deagle Nation) Patches would be nice


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jun 15, 2018)

Sleeping kiwi shirt had my name all over it.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 15, 2018)

>cute cow/kiwi pic gets added
nice
>50 dollars shipping
oof

tbh I was too cowardly to buy one anyway


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> It's really upsetting, too. I completely understand if someone can't afford the international shipping. I hope for the Americans it's affordable at least. Most of our users are Americans but our non-US demographics are not insignificant.



It only cost me 7.00, so definitely affordable for Americans. 

 Sorry that international buyers are getting screwed though.


----------



## Chopinpiano (Jun 15, 2018)

Price for US, not too bad


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> I'll pick up a shirt but I'd love to get one of those designs as a print, though it doesn't appear that vendor does prints. Something to consider in the future, maybe.


They can do anything, but I want to sort out the issues with my paedophile stalker and existing shipping fees before I start trying to think about prints and stuff.

Hopefully he can find a way to reduce the shipping fees and get people refunds. I really hate that so many people simply cannot afford the shipping expense.


----------



## Okkervils (Jun 15, 2018)

Got the one with the Kiwi leaning against the bottle of milk. Fuckin' adorable.


----------



## Viridian (Jun 15, 2018)

That Kiwi Farmer art is fucking adorable. Going to see if I can fit it into my budget this week to pick up a tee or two.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 15, 2018)

what the fuck is that chinaman speak on the couch cuck shirt?


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> what the fuck is that chinaman speak on the couch cuck shirt?


Be the change you want to see in the world. _– Mahatma Ghandi_
この世界の内に望む変化に、あなた自身が成ってみせなさい。


----------



## repentance (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> They can do anything, but I want to sort out the issues with my paedophile stalker and existing shipping fees before I start trying to think about prints and stuff.
> 
> Hopefully he can find a way to reduce the shipping fees and get people refunds. I really hate that so many people simply cannot afford the shipping expense.



I had a quick look at reshipping services.  It brings the cost down a bit but it's still above USD30 when you add together cost of sending to the reshipper and the cost of the reshipper sending it on to Australia.


----------



## Muscle Bra (Jun 15, 2018)

I pretty much only wear black t-shirts, so I think I'm gonna go for the "Over the Moon" one.

Just wondering, though ... Wasn't there enough interest to justify a "CWCVille Est. 1983" t-shirt?  I thought that seemed pretty popular in the straw poll.


----------



## CatFace (Jun 15, 2018)

Ya, I’m not paying 50 dollars shipping on a 20 dollar tshirt.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jun 15, 2018)

@Null: If I made a Kiwi-chan design, like, tomorrow, would I have to wait until the next time you open a merch thing to give it to you?


----------



## Casshern (Jun 15, 2018)

I'd love the "Where Nobody's Home" and logo on a larger drinking glass, or maybe even a insulated mug. I was also hoping for a simpler design with the t-shirts, though I d0 like these designs


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jun 15, 2018)

on a scale of 1-10 how many translifeline people will try and threaten me with knives when they see me wearing this


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

BubbleButt said:


> @Null: If I made a Kiwi-chan design, like, tomorrow, would I have to wait until the next time you open a merch thing to give it to you?


No promises, but I'll look at it.


----------



## wellthathappened (Jun 15, 2018)

Chopinpiano said:


> View attachment 474204
> 
> Price for US, not too bad



45 dollars for a hoodie and the resulting shipping costs are pretty far from "not too bad." 

Also no, I don't think this is some sort of get rich scheme, I doubt much profit will be made at all.  I mostly find it a bit unfortunate rather than sinister. I imagine the sysop is doing the best he can to fill a demand.


----------



## Terror Rism (Jun 15, 2018)

i hope my shot glass has a good quote on it cause i did not notice it was 7$ shipping before i bought it but am happy with my decision anyway


----------



## CatParty (Jun 15, 2018)

@Null will chris get shirts?


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm getting 33$USD for shipping one T-shirt. Can't justify that, atm. 

The designs are cute though!


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 15, 2018)

"Flat rate" shipping seems to be per item, too.  4 shirts and shot glass = $18.90 US flat rate shipping.  I've seen lower prices listed from people on here, which doesn't seem flat rate to me, but I'm not OG USPS, so whatever.


----------



## derpi (Jun 15, 2018)

>> a kiwi coffee cup would be nice if they can do it? @Null plz >>


----------



## Asperchewy (Jun 15, 2018)

And here I am feeling like a fool for spending $20 on Dominoes pizza for the family, when i could have bought a sweet ass shirt. Fuck you, you picky ass useless kids..


----------



## Optimus Prime (Jun 15, 2018)

Not able to buy right at the moment, but the "kiwi farmer" with the sleeping bird and cow is too adorbs for me not to seriously consider it. I got two weeks anyway so there's time to see about finances.

$30 after shipping is a pill that's a bit harder to swallow. I mean, $9 to ship one T-shirt? Then again, a quick check of a T-shirt from one of those novelty T-shirt sites shows a cost that's a bit higher than a flat $20 base so maybe T-shirts are just flat out more expensive when you gotta screen print them.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jun 15, 2018)

Goddamn you, fine, I'll fucking buy it. Preying on my weakness and shit...
So the quotes on the shotglasses are randomly generated from the list? Can we request specific ones or are we rolling dice on these bitches?
If it's truly random, we should do a thread where we try to get pics of each one and collect them all.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 15, 2018)

This is sort of off-topic, but while we're on the subject of free speech and t-shirts - does anyone happen to know what happened to Western Outlands Supply Companyh (Formerly RWDS?)? They get shoah'd?


----------



## Oglooger (Jun 15, 2018)

why must all the good stuff happen when I'm unemployed and low on cash?


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2018)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Can we request specific ones or are we rolling dice on these bitches?


You have no say in the matter. The chinaman puts a glass in a box and sends it. He can't even read English so good luck trying to coax him with your sweet words.



Optimus Prime said:


> $30 after shipping is a pill that's a bit harder to swallow. I mean, $9 to ship one T-shirt? Then again, a quick check of a T-shirt from one of those novelty T-shirt sites shows a cost that's a bit higher than a flat $20 base so maybe T-shirts are just flat out more expensive when you gotta screen print them.


A lot of people are comparing it with other services and it is unfortunately higher. I don't know exactly why it's more expensive but I've seen the manufacturing bills and I'm pretty sure they're already operating as close as they can cut it.

Shirt for shirt this is better than Redbubble, but small business shipping fees just seem ridiculous.


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 15, 2018)

I imagine shipping costs are lower for Redbubble as they're big enough to have printing warehouses in most major markets (For instance, I believe the UK one is in Burnley). And so they can just fire a request at that rather than just having it come from America.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> You have no say in the matter. The chinaman puts a glass in a box and sends it. He can't even read English so good luck trying to coax him with your sweet words.


想打赌吗？

Fuck it, I'm down, let's do this shit. 
Cross your fingers for "Whoop-de-do for us".

I'm actually surprised we haven't done shotglasses yet. Seems like a natural fit.


----------



## stets (Jun 15, 2018)

Null said:


> You have no say in the matter. The chinaman puts a glass in a box and sends it. He can't even read English so good luck trying to coax him with your sweet words.



If we get multiple shot glasses, will they all have the same quote or is it a random assortment?  I'm buying a few regardless, so it really doesn't matter; just curious.


----------



## Lunete (Jun 16, 2018)

The shirts are all so cute. It's too bad I'm kinda poor.


----------



## thejackal (Jun 16, 2018)

Can we get the "pickled kiwi" design on the hoodie?  Pretty please?  I'd buy it.


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2018)

stets said:


> If we get multiple shot glasses, will they all have the same quote or is it a random assortment? I'm buying a few regardless, so it really doesn't matter; just curious.


I asked in advance their ensure multiple shotglasses in the same order are distinct.


----------



## AshitPie (Jun 16, 2018)

None of them will fit my fatass.


----------



## Taint'ed Love (Jun 16, 2018)

I like the shirts and wanted one till I realized the shipping to canada is more then the shirt itself... I thought it was going to be high as null said but not that high...







Edit: is there any possible way the shipping can be brought down slightly? Like even just to the price of the shirt itself??


----------



## stets (Jun 16, 2018)

Null said:


> I asked in advance their ensure multiple shotglasses in the same order are ensured distinct.



Ordered.  Looking forward to my friends' questions about why they're taking a shot out of something with a cute little bird on the glass and the subsequent conversation about my membership on a New Zealand real estate forum.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 16, 2018)

I don't drink so I just got the True and Honest shirt. Looks like a comfy kick around/gym shirt.


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2018)

Taint'ed Love said:


> I like the shirts and wanted one till I realized the shipping to canada is more then the shirt itself... I thought it was going to be high as null said but not that high...


From what I understand the merchant has really tried to find a better situation, but there's not much they can do about it. Redbubble and the like either have deals with shipping companies or they have printing stations in multiple countries to reduce international shipping altogether.

http://www.packagefox.com/blog/shipping-costs-to-canada-why-is-crossing-the-border-so-expensive/


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jun 16, 2018)

I bought some true and honest shirts for me and the wife but honestly the rest of the stuff is too weeb for my tastes


----------



## IAmNotDavid (Jun 16, 2018)

Yeah I'm in the same boat with the shipping costs. As much as I want to get a pickle Kiwi shirt, when the shipping costs more than the shirt itself I need to reconsider.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 16, 2018)

Can someone translate the women's tee size chart into normie tier chest/waist/hip measurements because I know those but I don't know all the other weird measurements and so I have no idea whether to get a shirt in small or medium...


----------



## PoisonedBun (Jun 16, 2018)

I have too much graphic clothing as is. Is it possible to get the Kiwi Milk design as a sticker?


----------



## Varis (Jun 16, 2018)

I'll still buy them, I just wish the money went to you and not to shipping.


----------



## Iamthatis (Jun 16, 2018)

The shirts are super cute.   If I wasn’t scared of getting doxed I would totally get one.


----------



## Gentleburd (Jun 16, 2018)

For people outside the US:

If any of you are artists I’ll commission you in exchange for what you want from the store. All commissioned art would be KF related so Overlord Null and the rest of the farmers will be able to enjoy it too!


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 16, 2018)

Got my bonus today, so £70 has been spent on two t-shirts.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Jun 16, 2018)

What the fuck is wrong with me? I see everything except a link?

*edit. Nvm. I'm r.etarded today.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 16, 2018)

Just placed my order. Can't wait for the shirts to arrive (ordered True and Honest and the CWC milk one, didn't think the others were clever enough.)


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Jun 16, 2018)

Nice job, Null & artists. <3

Can has a girl version t-shirt of the Over the Moon? Or a zipper hoodie version of it (I have like 3,000 pullovers already)? Long sleeved stuff? Logo stickers w just the logo? The random shot glass concept, except stickers instead? Ability to choose apparel colors?


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Jun 16, 2018)

Finally, a shot glass to help me enjoy the refreshing taste of Orange Fanta


----------



## Calling (Jun 16, 2018)

The Kiwi Milk shirt is so cute.  God dammit why does a forum centered around dumb gossip have cute merchandise.

I'll sit on this link over the weekend, I have so many clothes as it is but I love fat birds.


----------



## awoo (Jun 16, 2018)

Null said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to figure out how to adequately reward the artists. I'm thinking on it.


A special rank (whatever you call the labels below a profile) and maybe a bit of cash if they were unpaid.

Do we get a "True & Honest Fan" rank if we drop $30 on a T-shirt?



CWCissey said:


> £38 shipping?



Also I wonder if it's cheaper if someone (staff) from the US orders them and them ships them manually.
It's $16 from US to Canada (assuming you live in a reasonably populous city), $20 from US to UK from USPS using First-Class Package International Service.


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2018)

awoo said:


> It's $16 from US to Canada (assuming you live in a reasonably populous city), $20 from US to UK from USPS using First-Class Package International Service.


Their rates come directly from the USPS API. they aren't jacking it up


----------



## awoo (Jun 16, 2018)

Null said:


> Their rates come directly from the USPS API. they aren't jacking it up


I hope not. USPS has quite a few options though and on their site they really want you to use their Priority Mail service over standard boxes.


----------



## Pikimon (Jun 16, 2018)

Looks neat!


----------



## wew lad (Jun 16, 2018)

The shotglass was $18.44 with shipping. Looks like they have some dyslexic nazis in the pricing department.


----------



## Desire Lines (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Ungern (Jun 16, 2018)

tfw shipping costs more than 2 shirts.

Shame, the artwork is really awesome, but this is brutal. Usually shipping from the USA to Germany is about half that price or even less.


----------



## awoo (Jun 16, 2018)

Ungern said:


> View attachment 474422
> tfw shipping costs more than 2 shirts.
> 
> Shame, the artwork is really awesome, but this is brutal. Usually shipping from the USA to Germany is about half that price or even less.



I'm telling you guys, remailing from US is cheaper


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Jun 16, 2018)

I like the design of the kiwi and cow sleeping next to each other but the sleeping kiwi on its shirt own would have been cool. 



Iamthatis said:


> The shirts are super cute.   If I wasn’t scared of getting doxed I would totally get one.



Man up!


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jun 16, 2018)

Null said:


> I don't understand. Are you guys getting $40 shipping rates to _Canada_?


That is normal. It's very expensive to ship to Canada, even to Southern Ontario near the US. I don't know why but it's probably some political issue. Geography and lower population always gets brought up. I think that is part of it but not the whole story.


----------



## Wild Wild Sonichu (Jun 16, 2018)

I really wish I could buy some of this honestly, but then I got to the paypal window and shipping's about three times as much as the one shirt I wanted to buy. 

If there's no chance of a time extension or other change to the supplier, here's hoping it sells well so we broke kiwis have a chance later.


----------



## CabbageMan (Jun 16, 2018)

Shit son. These are cute as fuck.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jun 16, 2018)

@Null Someone else mentioned it but why isn't the black CWCville shirt from the poll an option? 
Just curious, because that was the one shirt I was 100% set on.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 16, 2018)

Postage for a single shot glass is $48.50 to Australia. Sorry Null, I'm afraid I can't help you with this one.


----------



## UW 411 (Jun 16, 2018)

Kinda gutted that the shipping cost outside of the US is so high, would have nabbed a few tops and shot-glasses if it were more reasonable.

Props for the cute designs - they're amazing, I especially love the couch design though! These are subtle enough to play off as cutesy designs to most normies who don't understand any reference and just see a kawaii design.

Also a fan of the CWCville mock-ups in the design ideas thread. Just wish shipping were more affordable.


----------



## Banh Xeo (Jun 16, 2018)

Null said:


> You have no say in the matter. The chinaman puts a glass in a box and sends it. He can't even read English so good luck trying to coax him with your sweet words.



Dang and here I wrote the sweetest, coaxiest, most MSG ridden comment on the order with my top 20 quotes that I'd like them to choose from.

Also, if you keep adding stuff we want Null, can we contact them and have them combine orders? I'd really like a mug.


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Jun 16, 2018)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> That is normal. It's very expensive to ship to Canada, even to Southern Ontario near the US. I don't know why but it's probably some political issue. Geography and lower population always gets brought up. I think that is part of it but not the whole story.



Trump's on target here-- the Canadians are robbing us blind on trade. We have no choice, we gotta invade.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jun 16, 2018)

I am going to get a few Pickled Kiwi shirts. Shit is cash.


----------



## fortunecookie (Jun 16, 2018)

?? I dont see any links or pictures in the OP??

Whats the URL for the site?


----------



## Hmmpf! (Jun 16, 2018)

The merch is just too pure for this site.


----------



## BV 937 (Jun 16, 2018)

Fuck you @Null I couldn't resist and bought the shotglass anyways


----------



## Lioness (Jun 16, 2018)

These are fantastic. I really wanted to get a few things until the shipping cost calculated, holy shit. Should have read the warning here first. It would only be acceptable if it includes @Null thrown in as a mail order bride.


----------



## Jarilo182 (Jun 16, 2018)

Is the Couch Pride shirt a reference to Atchinson?

EDIT: Yeah, it is. But what does the Japanese text say?


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2018)

glass_houses said:


> Postage for a single shot glass is $48.50 to Australia. Sorry Null, I'm afraid I can't help you with this one.


Yeah, I can't blame you. If we do this again I'll try to find multiple printers.



Jarilo182 said:


> Is the Couch Pride shirt a reference to Atchinson?
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, it is. But what does the Japanese text say?


"Be the change you want to see in the world." It's intentionally vague and good for wearing in the gym.


----------



## Sparklepants (Jun 16, 2018)

I bought a shirt, the cuddling cow and kiwi was too much temptation.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jun 16, 2018)

50 dollars shipping


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Jun 16, 2018)

In for a lolcow constellation tee and a the random quote shot glass. My fingers are crossed for 'suck my flacid tranny cock'.


----------



## pozilei (Jun 16, 2018)

The shipping is brutal...too bad because the art is so adorable that I might die of a cuteness overdose. Which is not something I ever thought I'd say about KF


----------



## Elysian (Jun 16, 2018)

>£62.79

oof...you nerds are lucky I actually have money at this time of year for a change.


----------



## niggers (Jun 16, 2018)

no "brianna wu for congress" shirts?

i really wanted it to say "wu/man 2018 dilating for a better tomorrow" or something

idk if theres legal repercussions for that though


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 16, 2018)

niggers said:


> no "brianna wu for congress" shirts?
> 
> i really wanted it to say "wu/man 2018 dilating for a better tomorrow" or something
> 
> idk if theres legal repercussions for that though



It's also not that subtle.


----------



## Leveilleur (Jun 16, 2018)

Nabbed a shot glass the Believe shirt, too cute to pass on. Most of the fun is seeing what quote is gonna be on the glass, too many good ones.


----------



## NSFW (Jun 16, 2018)

Torn on the sizing, I can’t make heads or tails of the measurements. “Body length from HPS”? Plus “ringspun cotton/polyester”... Can someone help me out here? I want a hoodie, but I want it to be kind of baggy. Will this type of cotton shrink? It’s unisex sizing and I’m average female 5’5” / 130...idk. I need an adult!


----------



## Dr.Research (Jun 16, 2018)

potatoe said:


> Torn on the sizing, I can’t make heads or tails of the measurements. “Body length from HPS”? Plus “ringspun cotton/polyester”... Can someone help me out here? I want a hoodie, but I want it to be kind of baggy. Will this type of cotton shrink? It’s unisex sizing and I’m average female 5’5” / 130...idk. I need an adult!



I think unisex is a more neutral way of saying mens sizes, or at least how the items are cut. Probably doesn't make a difference for hoodies, though.

I think your best bet would be to get a medium. But it also depends on if you're top heavy.
If you're big in the boobage area maybe go for a large.


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 16, 2018)

I always tend to go a size up from normal when I order off the web. It usually works well.


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Jun 16, 2018)

Would have gotten the Believe shirt if they had had it in womens, but instead I got the cow and kiwi cuddle shirt. Mr. Aphrodisia is going to scoff at me but considering all the time I spend on this hellsite I gotta give back somehow.


----------



## NSFW (Jun 16, 2018)

Ordered! Thank you for your help fellow Kiwis.


----------



## Alpacasinope (Jun 16, 2018)

Oh boy $42.50 for shipping. Guess that comes from being an eurofag.
Wish I had the money for it


----------



## YW 525 (Jun 16, 2018)

These shot glasses are some funny fucking shit. Guess I'll get four!

Hope I get the "McVeigh" quote.


----------



## CabbageMan (Jun 16, 2018)

Bought the kiwifarmer shirt and kiwi milk.


----------



## Gash Hound (Jun 16, 2018)

Aight Null I'd love to support the site & help fund your various vices and addictions, but I'm also one of the, apparently rare, adult male kiwis with a social life and a career. All those shirt designs skew female/tranny/autist. Idk how invested you are in this merchandising idea, but I would recommend putting out some shirts with a more serious aesthetic. 

You could get away with a more edgy/brooding/pensive design that better advertises why somebody like me uses the site. Plus it would feel like legit memorabilia that I could have around and be like "oh yeah kiwifarms, that was an interesting site", instead of something memey. No disrespect to the folks who like these designs, I get why yall would dig this stuff, it aint no thang. But I just feel it might be worth exploring different art directions so folks like me can throw money down too.

alternatively I'd throw down for a patch/sticker or something to pin on a cork board.


----------



## Spiked Muffin (Jun 16, 2018)

I would _love_ to buy at least two of those shirts. But the shipping costs (to Central Europe) are out of this world, dude!


----------



## YW 525 (Jun 16, 2018)

Gash Hound said:


> Aight Null I'd love to support the site & help fund your various vices and addictions, but I'm also one of the, apparently rare, adult male kiwis with a social life and a career. All those shirt designs skew female/tranny/autist. Idk how invested you are in this merchandising idea, but I would recommend putting out some shirts with a more serious aesthetic.
> 
> You could get away with a more edgy/brooding/pensive design that better advertises why somebody like me uses the site. Plus it would feel like legit memorabilia that I could have around and be like "oh yeah kiwifarms, that was an interesting site", instead of something memey. No disrespect to the folks who like these designs, I get why yall would dig this stuff, it aint no thang. But I just feel it might be worth exploring different art directions so folks like me can throw money down too.
> 
> alternatively I'd throw down for a patch/sticker or something to pin on a cork board.



Just be like me and get some shot glasses. You can put them on your slightly dusty bar (I mean I had planned to use it but it just never happened) and remember those times you used to go out and have fun.


----------



## Gash Hound (Jun 16, 2018)

Exceptional Mafioso said:


> Just be like me and get some shot glasses. You can put them on your slightly dusty bar (I mean I had planned to use it but it just never happened) and remember those times you used to go out and have fun.



Nah I feel you, but shot glasses don't tend to last long with me unless they're shatterproof haha. I'd like something a bit more permanent that I know I'll have around in a decade or whatever - im a sucker for a sentiment

on that note, imma dedicate a shot tonight to your dusty bar & wistful woes. F, brother


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jun 16, 2018)

>tfw you buy merch to subtly broadcast your membership to what is widely regarded as a cyberbowling forum
In all seriousness, I have to pick up a shirt. I just have to get super jacked before wearing it so I don't get clobbered by any 500 lb troon who realizes what it is.


----------



## The Wrath (Jun 16, 2018)

@Null Who did the artwork for the graphic tees? It's really good.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 16, 2018)

@Null where’s the “lol calm down” shirt


----------



## Gaol (Jun 16, 2018)

I ended up buying the Kiwi Farmer and the Cowstume ones, mostly because unless you know what they mean they look like generic hot topic shirts so it's a good way to spot hidden kiwis. The Believe one was great but I own too many black shirts already.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Jun 16, 2018)

Holy fuck. UK shipping is £50/£90. Add in we'd then have to pay 2o% plus another £10 for handling this end and this t-shirt needs ti be made of diamond and unicorn wee. Another one to put on the "England is shit" list. 

@Null I know this would have to be on trust and nobody in their right minds would trust any of us, but any chance you could sort of "licence" the designs? Dunno how many exUS farmers there are, but most countries have places like Zazzle. If you set a price for the design then we get it printed ourselves? Cos I love the farms an all, but it'd be cheaper to get a bloody tattoo than a t-shirt semt here.


----------



## awoo (Jun 16, 2018)

Gash Hound said:


> All those shirt designs skew female/tranny/autist.



Perfect!


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jun 16, 2018)

PickleMan92 said:


> @Null Who did the artwork for the graphic tees? It's really good.


@j666 did the artwork for the kiwi and milk bottle shirt, @Shitmouth did the art with the kiwi bird and pickle, and @Cantaloupine did the art for all of the other graphic tees besides the True & Honest one.


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2018)

Tiny Clanger said:


> @Null I know this would have to be on trust and nobody in their right minds would trust any of us, but any chance you could sort of "licence" the designs? Dunno how many exUS farmers there are, but most countries have places like Zazzle. If you set a price for the design then we get it printed ourselves? Cos I love the farms an all, but it'd be cheaper to get a bloody tattoo than a t-shirt semt here.


I'd suggest just waiting for the next run tbh. I'll plan for this next time.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Jun 16, 2018)

Null said:


> I'd suggest just waiting for the next run tbh. I'll plan for this next time.



Not your fault, pal - it's always like that. Whatever you do has to be cost-effective and/or worth the effort and most companies sting for international shipping. Serves us right for living in some godforsaken backwater, dunnit?


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2018)

Tiny Clanger said:


> Serves us right for living in some godforsaken backwater, dunnit?


>UK
yes.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Jun 16, 2018)

@Null I'll stop it immediately


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 16, 2018)

You know, I still really want a Kiwi Farms shirt. So before the campaign ends, I might just order it and have it ship to where my sisters live in Orlando. I am going to be visiting them in September anyway and perhaps I can pick the shirts up then. I would have gotten them earlier because my mom was with them last week and She is coming back to the islands on the 26th.


----------



## AJ 447 (Jun 17, 2018)

@Null any word on possibly getting a different cut of women's shirt?


----------



## Null (Jun 17, 2018)

emspex said:


> @Null any word on possibly getting a different cut of women's shirt?


fuck, I forgot to ask. What item was it you suggested?


----------



## AJ 447 (Jun 17, 2018)

Null said:


> fuck, I forgot to ask. What item was it you suggested?


https://www.bellacanvas.com/product/6400/Womens-Relaxed-Jersey-Short-Sleeve-Tee.html


----------



## MG 620 (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm too poor to buy something this time around. Someone in my neighborhood just won $1,000,000 in the lotteries. If that was me I would have bought 100 shirts and personally handed them out to random passersby in Welwyn Garden City.


----------



## Hui (Jun 17, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Done and done.


Holy shit a short Jaimas post!

Also neat!


----------



## Jaimas (Jun 17, 2018)

Hui said:


> Holy shit a short Jaimas post!
> 
> Also neat!



I fucking love that couch shirt.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 17, 2018)

I've got money in the bank that I should transfer into my paypal so I can order the merch as early as tomorrow. As late as like Wednesday.


----------



## Double Dee (Jun 17, 2018)

$8 shipping is amazing. USA STILL BEST COUNTRY, FUCKERS!

But yeah, I've got plans to get two shirts and a shot glass (really, REALLY jonesing for 'KrazyGlue' or 'SHATTERED MY HEART.')


----------



## chaosrevolutions (Jun 17, 2018)

First time post here. I've lurked and read many topics and finally decided to pull the trigger and join the farms.

Just ordered 2 shirts to show some support to a site that has brought me many laughs and opening my eyes to how some people abuse patreon I don't want to say anymore as I wish to not go offtopic. Enjoy what money you do get from my contribution Null you earned it!


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Jun 18, 2018)

Fuck Canadian customs, I'm buying a shirt regardless.


----------



## Xarpho (Jun 18, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> I'm too poor to buy something this time around. Someone in my neighborhood just won $1,000,000 in the lotteries. If that was me I would have bought 100 shirts and personally handed them out to random passersby in Welwyn Garden City.


If I had more money and less self-control than I do now, I would purchase t-shirts online, but then fill out the addresses from every cow with their dox here.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Jun 18, 2018)

So how much money per shirt actually goes to the farms? I bought like two since my shipping was pretty fuckin cheap.


----------



## Null (Jun 18, 2018)

DildoGaggins said:


> So how much money per shirt actually goes to the farms? I bought like two since my shipping was pretty fuckin cheap.


Lion's share, way more than other merchandiser's.


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 18, 2018)

My SO was mad at how cute the shirts were for a cyber bully site, and didn’t believe any women browsed here to warrant adorable art. 

2 shirts and a shot glass. Here’s to hoping I got a weird quote.


----------



## DarkAlien (Jun 18, 2018)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> >tfw you buy merch to subtly broadcast your membership to what is widely regarded as a cyberbowling forum
> In all seriousness, I have to pick up a shirt. I just have to get super jacked before wearing it so I don't get clobbered by any 500 lb troon who realizes what it is.


Claim you got it at a thrift shop because it looked cute and move on with your day.



Desire Lines said:


>


Damn, I thought mine was high... Got me beat by $6.80. 




Is there still a chance more stuff is gonna be added before it ends? Because I still kinda want it and I'm gonna choke a bish if I place an order paying shipping out the ass and more cool stuff gets added.


----------



## Null (Jun 18, 2018)

DarkAlien said:


> Is there still a chance more stuff is gonna be added before it ends? Because I still kinda want it and I'm gonna choke a bish if I place an order paying shipping out the ass and more cool stuff gets added.


I still need to bug the guy about female shirts but that's it.


----------



## Blanche Bleach (Jun 18, 2018)

all these designs are so adorable! 

i'm looking to buy the tard cum shirt, but is there any chance of kf stickers, mugs, or lanyards becoming a thing?


----------



## Asperchewy (Jun 18, 2018)

JFC $20 for a shot glass shipped within the US? I'd rather continue drinking straight from the bottle instead. (still considering it though).


----------



## The Captain (Jun 18, 2018)

I ordered two.. one for myself and a close family member.

I just wish the "Keep Calm and Trust God Bear" shirt had been made


----------



## SpergPatrol (Jun 18, 2018)

I wish these shirts would be around for longer, I would actually get more if I could if it was available year round for all the cute kiwi shirts.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Jun 18, 2018)

@Null if all goes well and you do this again have you considered extended mousepads?  I think a nice green kiwi bird outline would be very tasteful and I'd totally rock it at work and home.


----------



## Null (Jun 18, 2018)

SpergPatrol said:


> I wish these shirts would be around for longer,


ya tell me about it


----------



## boku-chan (Jun 18, 2018)

I really like the shirt with the milk bottle so I may get it!
The art on these are all really cute.
Hopefully no one locally will recognize what it is


Spoiler



not that I leave my house that often


----------



## Emo Supremo (Jun 18, 2018)

oh man that pickled kiwi design is fucking dope. i seriously hope that artist gets to do more designs in the future because i might gib shekels for that shirt.

also if i wasn't a little faggot bitch drinker i'd get a shot glass.


----------



## Tin (Jun 19, 2018)

I am so getting that pickle kiwi shirt once i have access to my laptop. Mobile sites are really screwy on my phone when i try to order stuff.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jun 20, 2018)

Well @Null, you have already pissed off one cow with this.  Thankfully its the most impotent one, Phil.
He posted images of the shirts on his tumblr and said


> Cool, Kiwi Farms is selling merch
> 
> Antifa can beat the shit out of them cuz Kiwi Farms stalkers are wearing identifiable clothes


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 20, 2018)

A Name But Backwards said:


> Well @Null, you have already pissed off one cow with this.  Thankfully its the most impotent one, Phil.
> He posted images of the shirts on his tumblr and said



ANTIFA can get fucked.

Just smack one of those scrawny cunts and they go down like a lead balloon.


----------



## Herbert Hoover (Jun 20, 2018)

A Name But Backwards said:


> Well @Null, you have already pissed off one cow with this.  Thankfully its the most impotent one, Phil.
> He posted images of the shirts on his tumblr and said


Also I’m pretty sure if you’re out minding your own business and someone starts attacking you out of nowhere the law is gonna be on your side


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Jun 20, 2018)

And like someone said earlier, there's nothing to prove you bought the shirt. 

You could say that your friend bought it for you since the design was cool/you visited a farm in New Zealand/the kiwi is your favorite animal/it didn't fit your friend anymore, or you got it at a thrift store, or that someone left it at the lost-and-found at your work/school/etc. and you stole it since you liked the design.

Nothing about the shirts directly promote cyberbullying, "transphobia", harassment of any specific person, etc. That's the genius of them.


----------



## lolwut (Jun 20, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> My SO...didn’t believe any women browsed here...


Well they're right, unless you count trannies.

Don't count trannies.


----------



## Night Terror (Jun 20, 2018)

oh damn, i wouldve loved a shot glass but 50 bucks shipping is too steep
ill see if i can have it sent to an american friends house and have them send it on to me


----------



## CWCchange (Jun 20, 2018)

We should have KF-embroidered hats for @Techpriest to eat.


----------



## Null (Jun 21, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> We should have KF-embroidered hats for @Techpriest to eat.


we'll fund the forum with a bake sale and make red velvet cookies with #MAGA written on them in cream cheese icing so everyone can eat hats


----------



## Imposteroak (Jun 21, 2018)

I will assume shot glass purchases are a formal endorsement of drunk posts.


----------



## mdrop22 (Jun 21, 2018)

I wasn't expecting the designs to be so fucking cute. I'm definitely picking up the Kiwi Farmer shirt tomorrow when I get paid. Normally I'd never spend $20 on a random shirt but it's going to a good cause


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm always stuck between medium and large on shirts (that is, some fit better M, some L depending on maker) and the sizing charts rarely help. Has anyone had experience with this brand and know whether it's better to order size up or not (mostly thinking of sleeve length/tightness)?


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jun 25, 2018)

Couldn't decide between the Kiwi Farmer and the Cowstume shirts so I bought both.


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 25, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> I'm always stuck between medium and large on shirts (that is, some fit better M, some L depending on maker) and the sizing charts rarely help. Has anyone had experience with this brand and know whether it's better to order size up or not (mostly thinking of sleeve length/tightness)?



Just size up, baggy T-shirts are always cool.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 26, 2018)

So uh, did anyone from commiefornia try to buy one yet? Because apparently they're illegal or some shit.




I just want a shirt.


----------



## Null (Jun 26, 2018)

Pancake said:


> So uh, did anyone from commiefornia try to buy one yet? Because apparently they're illegal or some shit.
> View attachment 482640
> I just want a shirt.


They're finding another processor because papal got attacked by a rogue pedophile, possibly by the name Samuel Collingwood Smith.

Told you to buy sooner rather than later.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 26, 2018)

But I didn't have money then! I have money now! REEEEEEEE


----------



## Jaiman (Jun 27, 2018)

Pancake said:


> So uh, did anyone from commiefornia try to buy one yet? Because apparently they're illegal or some shit.
> View attachment 482640
> I just want a shirt.


Trying to buy it from the bible belt and I'm getting the same problem.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jun 27, 2018)

So since I assume it's not the t-shirt company pussing out (given the name), to which cucked company should I direct my ire?


----------



## ForTheHoard (Jun 27, 2018)

Null said:


> They're finding another processor because papal got attacked by a rogue pedophile, possibly by the name Samuel Collingwood Smith.
> 
> Told you to buy sooner rather than later.



How is this diddler so capable?  Autism is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jun 27, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> So since I assume it's not the t-shirt company pussing out (given the name), to which cucked company should I direct my ire?


Paypal.

Sam(f) brags about it, see the tweets in her thread.


----------



## Canned Bread (Jun 27, 2018)

Well shit, unless they can get another processor in the next 3 days (I doubt it), it looks like I guess I will just have to wait for the next run. Speaking of which, will the only thing going away from any future runs be the shot glass?


----------



## yasscat (Jun 27, 2018)

Canned Bread said:


> Well shit, unless they can get another processor in the next 3 days (I doubt it), it looks like I guess I will just have to wait for the next run.


Same. The cowstume design was stupid cute and I was looking forward to finally being able to order tomorrow


----------



## Null (Jun 28, 2018)

They've gotten a new processor


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 28, 2018)

Null said:


> They've gotten a new processor



Will the time be extended to compensate or are they still sticking to deadlines?


----------



## Null (Jun 28, 2018)

CWCissey said:


> Will the time be extended to compensate or are they still sticking to deadlines?


Extended to 7th


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 28, 2018)

Celebrate by shooting confetti out everywhere.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jun 28, 2018)

Yay!  My old man ordered my t-shirt just in time!  There is just something so very heart warming about getting a Couch Cuck t shirt for our anniversary.  Lovely!


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jun 29, 2018)

Was it really shutdown by Sam or female Sam?


----------



## Null (Jun 29, 2018)

DragoonSierra said:


> Was it really shutdown by Sam or female Sam?


Sam m coaches Sam f


----------



## Colress (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm sad the scat fanfiction quote isn't available on a shot glass 

Still, this is great.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jun 30, 2018)

Unfortunately none of the shirts are big enough for me, but they'll fit my girl just fine, $90 worth of adorable swag is exactly the ticket, go team Kiwi


----------



## AmarettoPie (Jun 30, 2018)

A shame the shot glass quotes are random/from such a huge pool. If this wasn't the only time they're doing glasses, I'd suggest giving a choice of quotes (if easily possible/convenient) or making the pool of available quotes smaller.

Unless I'm a blind moron and you can already pick what you want.


----------



## OB 946 (Jun 30, 2018)

I just spent $37.58 on a shirt and a shot glass. I will trust Null that the quality of the products will be worth it.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jul 1, 2018)

I kinda wish this campaign wasnt happening in Summer, when I am too busy and worn out to really decide and arrange to acquire these.

My third unofficial sister works for the imports and might let me import some shirts, but I just dunno right now.

I really want one of those Cow jumped Over the Moon shirts too.


----------



## GeorgeDaMoose (Jul 2, 2018)

i can't believe i spent almost as much on shipping as i did the fucking glass


----------



## Keystone (Jul 3, 2018)

Do they send an email when the order ships? Ordered my stuff on the 16th and they say  shipping happens 1 to 2 weeks after order. Just figured I'd have gotten a "your shit's on the way" notification by now.


----------



## Null (Jul 3, 2018)

Keystone said:


> Do they send an email when the order ships? Ordered my stuff on the 16th and they say  shipping happens 1 to 2 weeks after order. Just figured I'd have gotten a "your shit's on the way" notification by now.


"Please note that all orders ship 2-3 weeks after the campaign ends."
It says at the top of every single page.


----------



## Done (Jul 7, 2018)

Went for the Couch Cuck shirt..


----------



## chaosrevolutions (Jul 11, 2018)

so just wondering, will this thread be locked now that the sale has ended or will it stay open so we can post pictures of the Kiwi Shot Glasses? 

I think it would be fun to show off which quotes we all got.


----------



## BV 937 (Jul 24, 2018)

Bumping this thread idc

Anyone got any of their loot yet? I ordered well over a month ago and still haven't even got a confirmation email. I get that they shipped prior to the 21st but im just checking in


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 24, 2018)

Harambe said:


> Bumping this thread idc
> 
> Anyone got any of their loot yet? I ordered well over a month ago and still haven't even got a confirmation email. I get that they shipped prior to the 21st but im just checking in



I ordered a True & Honest shirt and it's still in transit I suppose. I placed the order on the first day of the sale, June 15, and I believe the offer ran for two weeks, so it ended about the same time as the month. LiberTees had a message on their website that said orders won't ship until 2-3 weeks after a campaign has ended, so assuming that it took the full 3 weeks everyone's stuff should be in the mail as we speak.

I can't seem to find a way to check my order number on the website to confirm this though.


----------



## Null (Jul 25, 2018)

Harambe said:


> Anyone got any of their loot yet? I ordered well over a month ago and still haven't even got a confirmation email. I get that they shipped prior to the 21st but im just checking in


The notice at the top of every page warned that shipping would be 2-3 weeks after the end of the sale (the 14th).


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jul 27, 2018)

Null said:


> The notice at the top of every page warned that shipping would be 2-3 weeks after the end of the sale (the 14th).


So they should be shipping around the first week of august?


----------



## Null (Jul 27, 2018)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> So they should be shipping around the first week of august?


At the latest.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jul 27, 2018)

Null said:


> At the latest.


Sweet!  I can not wait to wear this shirt at work.  Explaining it will be the best part.


----------



## CabbageMan (Aug 4, 2018)

Checking my mail impatiently every day.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Aug 4, 2018)

Got my shirts. They sent mine first because I am the best person.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 4, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> Got my shirts. They sent mine first because I am the best person.View attachment 511238



Mine came too. Camera is broken though so no pictures 

Looks and feels pretty nice.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Aug 4, 2018)

the first kiwi to wear theirs in public should post pictures! 



Spoiler



And their address and all their other account names on other sites so we can make a lolcow thread about them


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 4, 2018)

I didn't get mine yet, nobody loves me, my feels!


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 4, 2018)

I know mine is in the mail, and international, so I'm just chilling and waiting.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 4, 2018)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> the first kiwi to wear theirs in public should post pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonus points if you take a picture of another kiwi wearing it out in public.


----------



## Super Collie (Aug 5, 2018)

Got an email notification last night that my order was shipping out.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Aug 6, 2018)

Just got my email that shirt is in transit.  If I get it in time, when I got to UCSF for my appt, I will wear the shirt to San Fran.  Gotta rep the Farms, yo.

Edit: I GOT IT!!!! WOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Double Dee (Aug 7, 2018)

Mine just arrived tonight, and I haven't been this excited in a while!


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 7, 2018)

I haven’t gotten a notice yet. Can somebody tell me who it comes from in case it’s in my spam filter?  I forget the name of the company...


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 7, 2018)

Barbarella said:


> I haven’t gotten a notice yet. Can somebody tell me who it comes from in case it’s in my spam filter?  I forget the name of the company...



USLibertees.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Aug 7, 2018)

@Null does the site automatically wipe gps and such information from phone pictures when you upload a photo? I wouldn't want people that support the forum to be traced back by weirdos and terrorists.


----------



## Null (Aug 7, 2018)

Mysterious Capitalist said:


> @Null does the site automatically wipe gps and such information from phone pictures when you upload a photo? I wouldn't want people that support the forum to be traced back by weirdos and terrorists.


No. Clear your meta data. Phone GPS tagging is a fucking CIA honeypot I have no idea why it's a standard feature.


----------



## JSGOTI (Aug 7, 2018)

Still no sign of shipping for my order yet.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 7, 2018)

Mine either. But I’m happy to hear some got theirs. I ordered on the 15th.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 7, 2018)

Mine came yesterday.


----------



## JSGOTI (Aug 8, 2018)

I imagine it's due to ordering shotglasses, since I've only seen peoples shirts coming in so far.


----------



## Bush did USS Maine (Aug 8, 2018)

Both of the shot glasses I ordered ended up having the same quote. Little disappointing, but I'll live. Shirts are very comfy!


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 8, 2018)

Bush did USS Maine said:


> Both of the shot glasses I ordered ended up having the same quote. Little disappointing, but I'll live. Shirts are very comfy!



What quote did you get?


----------



## Bush did USS Maine (Aug 8, 2018)

I got "Better than a tall glass of orange Fanta".


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 8, 2018)

Bush did USS Maine said:


> I got "Better than a tall glass of orange Fanta".



NICE! A relevant one! Cherish it dude!


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 8, 2018)

Bush did USS Maine said:


> I got "Better than a tall glass of orange Fanta".


I ordered two and got "Better than a tall glass of orange Fanta" on both, too. I guess it's because of how factory lines work? I dont mind, I guess I have a set now.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Aug 8, 2018)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> the first kiwi to wear theirs in public should post pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wearing it at work, does that count?  I told my boss it was from "an activist website".  She liked it.



Spoiler: Me at wurk










Can't believe she bought it.


----------



## Super Collie (Aug 8, 2018)

DuckSucker said:


> I ordered two and got "Better than a tall glass of orange Fanta" on both, too. I guess it's because of how factory lines work? I dont mind, I guess I have a set now.



If that's what mine says then I'm happy with that. Hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Aug 8, 2018)

Null said:


> No. Clear your meta data. Phone GPS tagging is a fucking CIA honeypot I have no idea why it's a standard feature.


If you take a pic, then screen shot it and post the screenshot, will that work? I use that method, and haven't had issues yet, but I don't know if it really WORKS.


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 8, 2018)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> Wearing it at work, does that count?  I told my boss it was from "an activist website".  She liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I plan on wearing the couch T-shirt in front of my mum and if she asks I'll say it's from a student punk band called The Nulltones.


----------



## awoo (Aug 8, 2018)

We're an activist site for autism awareness.


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 8, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> If that's what mine says then I'm happy with that. Hasn't arrived yet.


To be honest I was a little disappointed too at first, but it is a pretty nice quote to have on a shotglass. Kinda fun to bring around if youre drinking with someone. Pour somebody up a shot and if they read it they might chuckle.

Once you remove the whole kiwifarms random.txt  "reee I wanted a quote about sticking bad dragon dildos up my butt for funsies!" element from it, and look at it in a non-goon-ass perspective, I kind of love them.

If you bought more than one and especially to share or give away, if you get that quote, it's a good one.

p.s: feeling pretty good about now. glass works as intended.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 9, 2018)

awoo said:


> We're an activist site for autism awareness.



We're an activist charity website for Autism awareness, LGBT rights, and school shooting prevention.


----------



## Varis (Aug 9, 2018)

Good to hear that people have received their shot glasses alright. I got an email about my order last Saturday and have been waiting for my dance with the UPS man to begin.


----------



## Bush did USS Maine (Aug 9, 2018)

DuckSucker said:


> To be honest I was a little disappointed too at first, but it is a pretty nice quote to have on a shotglass. Kinda fun to bring around if youre drinking with someone. Pour somebody up a shot and if they read it they might chuckle.
> 
> Once you remove the whole kiwifarms random.txt  "reee I wanted a quote about sticking bad dragon dildos up my butt for funsies!" element from it, and look at it in a non-goon-ass perspective, I kind of love them.
> 
> ...



I do agree with this 100%, but on the other hand, neither me or my roommate drink very often and 90% of the fun of ordering  was what sort of oddball quote we'd get on the glasses. So when I open up the package, pull out the first shotglass and told my roommate "It says 'Better than a tall glass of orange Fanta'", we were both happy with it but of course even more eager to see if the next quote was going to be something truly insane from that list. Saying "It says... 'Better than a tall glass of orange Fanta'" was kind of deflating, if only for a moment.

It's kind of like how as a kid I'd give my parents a list of toys and games I wanted for Christmas, and then would daydream of what I might get the whole month of December. Obviously I never expected everything on the list, and if I didn't get #1 but got 2, 3, and 4 on the list that's a really good Christmas! Certainly never complained about anything I got, and hours of fun were had. But what I REALLY wanted was the LEGO Star Wars Clone Turbo Tank, you know?


----------



## CallMeDoctorWerm (Aug 9, 2018)

Spoiler: good stuff





 





Got mine in the mail yesterday- worth every penny. These shirts are so much higher quality than I expected.


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 9, 2018)

Bush did USS Maine said:


> I do agree with this 100%, but on the other hand, neither me or my roommate drink very often and 90% of the fun of ordering  was what sort of oddball quote we'd get on the glasses.


No Im with you on that. Initially the reason I posted was like, I was thinking shit if anyone got another quote, I'd trade em. I understand where youre coming from, like if you didnt want to go through that (trading someone and having to do more shipping). Mostly Im hanging out in this thread because Im curious and thinking probably other people are gonna get that one too. I mean with all the "random.txt" quotes, the odds of getting two of the same are pretty slim. Two people getting four collectively and they all say that one, even more so.

Case in point. the post above. The other side of the coin though is that this is the first "merch" company that did shotglasses and I think Null said he specifically had to work with them to even get them to do it and that was a special thing.


----------



## JSGOTI (Aug 9, 2018)

I got my order yesterday afternoon and just picked it up at my office. The tshirts are fantastic and I love them, but my sinking suspicion was confirmed when *EVERY*(10) shotglass that I received had the same exact quote of "Better than a tall glass of orange Fanta"

If I had only gotten a couple of shotglasses, I'd have been fine with it, but all of them, that's just a bit on the disappointing side of things.


----------



## Null (Aug 9, 2018)

My understanding was the same as yours. I'm very frustrated. I knew he had to order in a batch of at least 100 but I made very sure he understood there'd be only one of each quote.


----------



## Canned Bread (Aug 9, 2018)

Spoiler: Shirts





 





Came out quite well and honestly better than I thought. Although for some reason the program I used to delete the metadata decided to change the pictures to landscape (I took them in potrait), so the pictures look off.

I also never got an email to say these came in (Did anybody else have this problem), so this honestly came as a surprise.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Aug 9, 2018)

I haven't gotten any kind of email from them. Interestingly it says my email address isn't registered to an account on the site, but maybe I'm a big dummy and deleted the account after I placed the order. Oh well. Hopefully mine will come in soon.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 9, 2018)

Same situation with my shot glass, same quote but if they all had to be the same at least it’s a good relatable one. Came in a comfy box wrapped by the shirts I got so it was very safe.


----------



## JSGOTI (Aug 9, 2018)

Canned Bread said:


> I also never got an email to say these came in (Did anybody else have this problem), so this honestly came as a surprise.



Never got an email it had shipped, it just showed up.

Also, here's the shotglass collection.


Spoiler


----------



## CabbageMan (Aug 9, 2018)

day 200, still no shirt


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 9, 2018)

I got mine and I'm wearing it to a comic con coming up because my top super top secret asshole/lolcow is going to be there. It will go over their head.


----------



## KE 521 (Aug 9, 2018)

tfw no shirt


----------



## ForTheHoard (Aug 9, 2018)

MustachioedHipster said:


> tfw no shirt



At least I already know what the quote on my shot glass is going to be when it shows up.


----------



## Banh Xeo (Aug 9, 2018)

My stuff showed up, shirt looks great. Orange Fanta shot glasses. 
Was hoping to trade around but got directed here

6/10 troll


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 9, 2018)

Stuff finally came. Couch Cuck shirt is cozy af and I got an orange fanta shot glass like everyone else. On the bright side, I can use it at parties.


JSGOTI said:


> Never got an email it had shipped, it just showed up.
> 
> Also, here's the shotglass collection.
> 
> ...


Kiwi drinking party when?


----------



## Slowboat to China (Aug 9, 2018)

Got my Believe shirt today, and it's adorable as fuck. The flightless bird looking up at another flightless creature who's jumping over the moon--so sweet, I've got the 'beetus already. I am absolutely wearing this mofo in public because who's going to question a cute aspirational animal shirt? 

Now I kinda wish I'd ordered a shot glass too, though. I didn't because I was afraid I'd get one of the weird quotes I'd have to explain if a friend found it in the cupboard. 

(I know, I know, implying a Kiwi has IRL friends ...)

Anyway, very pleased with the shirt and wish I'd had the shekels to buy more at the time. Definitely looking forward to the next merch drive.


----------



## JSGOTI (Aug 9, 2018)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Stuff finally came. Couch Cuck shirt is cozy af and I got an orange fanta shot glass like everyone else. On the bright side, I can use it at parties.
> 
> Kiwi drinking party when?


Only requirement for entry is to show your kf shotglass at the door.


----------



## Banh Xeo (Aug 9, 2018)

Slowboat to China said:


> Got my Believe shirt today, and it's adorable as fuck. The flightless bird looking up at another flightless creature who's jumping over the moon--so sweet



Same, this shirt rocks. Can't wait for the random occurrence of spotting another one. I see you bro, you and me, we're in this together.

This is how black people must feel


----------



## Super Collie (Aug 10, 2018)

I think for all the quotes for the randomizer to get snagged on, the orange Fanta one is objectively the best and most relevant.


----------



## Arkangel (Aug 10, 2018)

I ordered the shot glass. Still waiting on it. If all the glasses shipped out with the same quote I'll be OK with it because it makes sense in the context of it being a shot glass.

Truthfully I was hoping for a Jace quote; "You're not supposed to get a boner about 9/11!"


----------



## CatParty (Aug 10, 2018)

JSGOTI said:


> Never got an email it had shipped, it just showed up.
> 
> Also, here's the shotglass collection.
> 
> ...



Aside from the same quote for all of them, those are really nice shot glasses


----------



## Banh Xeo (Aug 10, 2018)

CatParty said:


> Aside from the same quote for all of them, those are really nice shot glasses



I hope the printing on them lasts, I would wash your glasses carefully.


----------



## JSGOTI (Aug 10, 2018)

Banh Xeo said:


> I hope the printing on them lasts, I would wash your glasses carefully.


I'm already abusing one of them to see just how good it is. Going to throw it through the dishwasher later, and then give it a soak.


----------



## BV 937 (Aug 10, 2018)

JSGOTI said:


> I'm already abusing one of them to see just how good it is. Going to throw it through the dishwasher later, and then give it a soak.


Tell us the 'zults


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 10, 2018)

JSGOTI said:


> I'm already abusing one of them to see just how good it is. Going to throw it through the dishwasher later, and then give it a soak.



Kiwi science is best science.


----------



## CabbageMan (Aug 10, 2018)

Hooray! My shirts arrived, I can now broadcast to the world I am on a website nobody should know I am on.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Aug 10, 2018)

Both of my shirts have gotten comments from other people, including a total stranger, on how great they are.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 10, 2018)

Look great, feel good. Thanks papa null.


----------



## Useless Mont-d'Or (Aug 10, 2018)

I got my Cowstume shirt today! It's so adorable. I can't wait to show it off! I'll make sure to go to the mall or something for easy exposure.


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Aug 10, 2018)

The 'Believe' shirt and Fanta shot glass arrived today; they are good quality.
The wife was bemused, which I'm sure presages what just about every normal person's reaction will be.


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 11, 2018)

First of the International Kiwi Playboys!





Not worn them yet, I'll probably wear the Pickled Kiwi under my work shirt, but they feel like my tri-blend shirts, which are comfy as fuck.


----------



## ForTheHoard (Aug 11, 2018)

Mine showed up this morning.  It's a bit bigger and heavier duty than I expected.


----------



## Jaiman (Aug 11, 2018)

Rad


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 11, 2018)

My suspicions have been confirmed.

This T-shirt _is _comfy as fuck.


----------



## Bekuta (Aug 11, 2018)

Was hoping for different quotes on the shot glasses since I got more than one, but I love them just the same, very nice quality. Perfect for them late night Fanta shots.


----------



## stets (Aug 12, 2018)

Got mine today as well.  All four shot glasses have the Fanta quote.   Fortunenately that quote is a decent one.

Since, like most k-farmers, I have no friends, these four glasses will come in handy when I binge drink alone at home in my mom’s basement.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm still waiting on mine, I hope I get my merch soon. I wish there was tracking/shipping notifications so I know what it's up to. Looking forward to it though.


----------



## Barbarella (Aug 12, 2018)

I got my order, same day as shipping notice. .Also emailed the Libertees guy and he responded quickly so if you are waiting, there’s an option.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 13, 2018)

Normie reaction to shirts


----------



## AbyssStarer (Aug 13, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> Normie reaction to shirts
> View attachment 517795



...yeah...teens


----------



## Null (Aug 13, 2018)

An Ghost said:


>


Our average age is older than me.


----------



## Ravelord (Aug 13, 2018)

Are all the people that already received their shirts from the US? Just curious, I'm an Eurofag and I still didn't get anything


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 13, 2018)

Null said:


> Our average age is older than me.


But do you really think the people who list their age as 99 are that old?


----------



## Null (Aug 13, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> But do you really think the people who list their age as 99 are that old?


I'm going off Google Analytics.


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 13, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> But do you really think the people who list their age as 99 are that old?


Probably. Do you really think that someone would go on the internet and just lie?


----------



## AbyssStarer (Aug 13, 2018)

Ravelord said:


> Are all the people that already received their shirts from the US? Just curious, I'm an Eurofag and I still didn't get anything



You'll probably have to wait a good deal longer. My European friends order stuff from America and it can take a week-3 months to get their stuff after I get the same thing. It depends on the quality of the shipping USLibertees uses for international, but I have a local mail shop that has better international then if I use Amazon US to ship to Europe, so who can fuckken say.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Aug 13, 2018)

My shot glasses with random quotes came in Friday while I was gallavanting about. Will open after work , very excited .


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 13, 2018)

Lesbian Sleepover said:


> My shot glasses with random quotes came in Friday while I was gallavanting about. Will open after work , very excited .


Im psychic,  my prediction is they will all be "better then a tall glass of orange fanta"


----------



## BV 937 (Aug 13, 2018)

Null said:


> Our average age is older than me.



What _is_ our average age?


----------



## Null (Aug 13, 2018)

Harambe said:


> What _is_ our average age?


like 27


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 13, 2018)

Ravelord said:


> Are all the people that already received their shirts from the US? Just curious, I'm an Eurofag and I still didn't get anything



No, I've gotten mine


----------



## YW 525 (Aug 13, 2018)

@Null

Not gonna make a huge deal about it... but man, the shot glasses? Really disappointed.

They needed 100 glasses for each quote? Would have been nice to have seen that in obvious print before I bought eight of them. What I got was okay... but it's still pretty shitty. I hope you enjoy my money. You'd have gotten that much from me if you had simply asked for it, I like what you do. But this is just... disappointing.

Can you at least give me a True and Honest Fan tag?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 13, 2018)

Exceptional Mafioso said:


> @Null
> 
> Not gonna make a huge deal about it... but man, the shot glasses? Really disappointed.
> 
> ...



Its not like it is @Null's fault.



Null said:


> My understanding was the same as yours. I'm very frustrated. I knew he had to order in a batch of at least 100 but I made very sure he understood there'd be only one of each quote.


----------



## YW 525 (Aug 13, 2018)

Fair enough.

I guess I just didn't expect such a debacle. It's an okay quote. I was really hoping for the "McVeigh" quote though.


*EDIT

Loading up the first shit of Fanta now.

**EDIT

OH GOD THE FIRST SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## BV 937 (Aug 13, 2018)

Exceptional Mafioso said:


> @Null
> 
> Not gonna make a huge deal about it... but man, the shot glasses? Really disappointed.
> 
> ...



That means that less than 100 of the shotglasses exist and they're a collectors item ;P

When Kiwifarms becomes the next facebook sell em for 10,000 a pop

We Black Lotus now


----------



## AA 102 (Aug 14, 2018)

Got my shirt finally. Looks really good.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 14, 2018)

Got my hoodie today, but I overestimated the size and it’s a little too long in the arms. Other than that it’s awesome.


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 14, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Got my hoodie today, but I overestimated the size and it’s a little too long in the arms. Other than that it’s awesome.



Baggy shit is always cool.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 15, 2018)

Got my t-shirts today. Material is very nice, fit is a little small in the arms (it's always either too small in the sleeves or too long\baggy in the body). Overall: would buy to troll Sam Ambreen again.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Aug 15, 2018)

The shot glass quality is excellent, I ordered two .they look good and are heavy enough to be used as a shod weapon . Daddy like.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 15, 2018)

Found my merch. It's being held hostage in customs for £14, so I'll pay that today and then I should get it real soon. Probably won't get more merch unless the shipping costs go down next time because it's ended up costing me £75 and like 40% of that is the shipping fees. Looking forward to finally having my merch though!


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Aug 15, 2018)

Elysian said:


> Found my merch. It's being held hostage in customs for £14, so I'll pay that today and then I should get it real soon. Probably won't get more merch unless the shipping costs go down next time because it's ended up costing me £75 and like 40% of that is the shipping fees. Looking forward to finally having my merch though!


I wonder if there's a cheaper way a US kiwi can take delivery and ship off to you for way less .


----------



## GeorgeDaMoose (Aug 15, 2018)

The shot glass quality is actually pretty nice, but I was hoping for a quote that would make me ashamed of my purchase


----------



## mdrop22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Got my shirt a few days ago. I finally wore it today. It fits pretty well and I applaud LiberTees for not vanity sizing their women's sizes like most places do. It's a little long in the torso but hopefully it'll shrink up a little in the wash.

I got a few compliments on how cute the design was so maybe @Null has a future as a fashion designer


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 15, 2018)

"oh my god it's comfy too. why is this so cute i hate it. I'll just pretend I don't know where its from." -SO shortly before borrowing and falling asleep in my shirt.

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## stets (Aug 15, 2018)

Exceptional Mafioso said:


> They needed 100 glasses for each quote? Would have been nice to have seen that in obvious print before I bought eight of them. What I got was okay... but it's still pretty shitty. I hope you enjoy my money. You'd have gotten that much from me if you had simply asked for it, I like what you do. But this is just... disappointing.



Seriously, these shot glasses are terrible.  What Genghis Khan did in Nishapur in 1221 is a fucking picnic compared to the shit that @Null pulled with these fucking shot glasses.  It’s a fucking embarrassment.  I’ve already filed a paypal complaint AND a chargeback for good measure, and I’m walking down to the offices of the Federal Trade Commission first thing tomorrow morning to file a formal complaint for this shit.  

Also, the XXXL t-shirt (more like T-SHIT) was comfortable, but it runs a little small.  NOT EXCEPTABLE.  I hope nol gets raped and murdered by a koala bear for taking my money.

(Also - calm down.  It’s just a cheap shot glass for fucks sake.)


----------



## ForTheHoard (Aug 16, 2018)

stets said:


> Seriously, these shot glasses are terrible.  What Genghis Khan did in Nishapur in 1221 is a fucking picnic compared to the shit that @Null pulled with these fucking shot glasses.  It’s a fucking embarrassment.  I’ve already filed a paypal complaint AND a chargeback for good measure, and I’m walking down to the offices of the Federal Trade Commission first thing tomorrow morning to file a formal complaint for this shit.
> 
> Also, the XXXL t-shirt (more like T-SHIT) was comfortable, but it runs a little small.  NOT EXCEPTABLE.  I hope nol gets raped and murdered by a koala bear for taking my money.
> 
> (Also - calm down.  It’s just a cheap 8 $12 shot glasses for fucks sake.)



Fixed.  I agree with the sentiment, and I'm thankful I only bought 1.  Had I dumped $100 on them, I'd be more pissed than @Exceptional Mafioso


----------



## BV 937 (Aug 16, 2018)

Are you supposed to get a confirmation email of some sort? I never got any email after buying the shotglass and I have yet to get it


----------



## stets (Aug 16, 2018)

Harambe said:


> Are you supposed to get a confirmation email of some sort? I never got any email after buying the shotglass and I have yet to get it



I received an order confirmation email but didn’t get an email that it shipped.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 16, 2018)

Harambe said:


> Are you supposed to get a confirmation email of some sort? I never got any email after buying the shotglass and I have yet to get it



I didn't get any confirmation and stuff just showed up. That said I used fake names, 7 proxies and a brand new bitcoin I invented myself just for this purpose or I may have forgot the email address I used.


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 17, 2018)

I got an 'order completed' email. 

Also, while I'm here, Couch Cuck got a public outing, the staff at Frankie and Benny's loved it.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm wearing my shirt in public. Wish me luck!


----------



## BV 937 (Aug 17, 2018)

Quijibo69 said:


> I'm wearing my shirt in public. Wish me luck!


Relevant avatar


----------



## Gaol (Aug 18, 2018)

Still haven't gotten mine, and without tracking number it's impossible to see where they are, a bit disappointed with how them seeing as I asked them for order status and nothing.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 19, 2018)

I toke my pics with some famous people the other day with my shirt on! So I have to heavy edited out myself before posting.


----------



## Mc StarChild (Aug 19, 2018)

Got the generic shot glass put milk in it


----------



## Duosion (Aug 20, 2018)

Mine got shipped back for some odd reason, even though nobody showed up at my doorstep and wasn't notified of it reaching any post office.

Contacted them and now it's currently getting shipped to me once again with a tracking number this time. Tracking number doesn't seem to be updating even though it's been 3 days.

Edit: Turns out it was because of my country's strictness with imports. Have to wait for a week or two more for it to get shipped back.


----------



## Varis (Aug 21, 2018)

Working as intended.


----------



## Ravelord (Aug 21, 2018)

Got my shirts and shot glass. Shirt feels a bit big, but I guess it will shrink a bit because cotton. Time to go to the gym with the motivational shirt. 

P.S: Could it be possible to get a less known but internationally distributed chain deal next time? My customs costs were like two shirts, holy fuck.


----------



## BV 937 (Aug 21, 2018)

*PSA to anyone who has ordered merch and still not received it*

Edit: just got a response from libertees, should have held my breath for a few more seconds, will post updates

Edit 2: It appears I'm get to be retard of the day. Sent an email to Jake Directly and he's in the process of fixing things. Sorry!

Tagging @Null

So because I still haven't received my shotglass, nor any email confirmation, I tried to reach out to the gmail address provided by paypal over the weekend, and still have yet to receive a response. Because of this, I decided to send Libertees an email directly. Naturally, I googled their name and this web page showed up: http://www.liberteesusa.com/.



Spoiler: From the webpage



*Notice*
From LiberTEES:® A company is using our Libertees® trademark illegally, and selling tee shirts on Facebook and not shipping them! We have notified Facebook of this transgression, and our Attorneys are sending ‘Cease-and-Desist’ letters to this third party.

We ask that you communicate directly with Facebook of said issue as we cannot help you. Libertees®® USA, which owns the tee shirt trademark ‘Lbertees®’® does not sell on Facebook at this time. If we did, we would ship your product!



It would appear that this is a normal thing, and the website we went through has some sketchy shit going on. Between the faulty shotglasses (Only orange fanta), missing orders, high shipping costs, lack of confirmation emails, and no follow through from the company when contacted, I am going to say that there is some amount of fraud taking place, or incompetence at least.

To the rest of you that have still yet to receive product: if the admins can't sort this out, get your money back. If you payed with a debit card, contact your bank for a new debit card and see if you can do a chargeback. Anyone who payed with a credit card should contact their credit card company and tell them whats going on so the transaction will be canceled. Paypal people: file a dispute with the seller, sooner better than later, you have until December to do this.

Footnote: Libertees is not owned by Null. He could provide better details, but basically all he did was set up a campaign with them for the merch. I'll let Null speak for himself on this one, but I don't think that this was his fault.

Also, to Null personally: I would recommend setting the proceeds from the campaign aside for now until we get this all settled. Should the seller decide to chargeback you it could be extremely bad for your credit history, and be an obstacle for future campaigns.


----------



## Null (Aug 21, 2018)

Harambe said:


> Also, to Null personally: I would recommend setting the proceeds from the campaign aside for now until we get this all settled. Should the seller decide to chargeback you it could be extremely bad for your credit history, and be an obstacle for future campaigns.


He paid out in crypto (can't charge back) and still communicates with me if I forward him complaints. I really doubt he's trying to swindle people, I think he just received a huge amount of orders and is overwhelmed by it. People have definitely been receiving their orders and the postage rates he was getting from USPS came directly from their API. I think you're being a little presumptuous.

jake@uslibertees.com


----------



## BV 937 (Aug 21, 2018)

Null said:


> He paid out in crypto (can't charge back) and still communicates with me if I forward him complaints. I really doubt he's trying to swindle people, I think he just received a huge amount of orders and is overwhelmed by it. People have definitely been receiving their orders and the postage rates he was getting from USPS came directly from their API. I think you're being a little presumptuous.
> 
> jake@uslibertees.com



Well I guess I'm a jackass, just got an email back from Jake trying to fix the order. Wasn't trying to create a panic, things just looked really sketchy between the other libertees website and people here saying they had similar issues.


----------



## Gaol (Sep 30, 2018)

I think I'm the only one that has yet to receive anything =/ no tracking number, no information I e-mailed the person and he just told me the things would be shipped when the campaign ended but that was at the end of July.


----------



## Null (Oct 1, 2018)

Gaol said:


> I think I'm the only one that has yet to receive anything =/ no tracking number, no information I e-mailed the person and he just told me the things would be shipped when the campaign ended but that was at the end of July.


Have you contacted him since? I think everyone got theirs.


----------



## Cantaloupine (Oct 1, 2018)

Null said:


> Have you contacted him since? I think everyone got theirs.



Nothing on this end, either. I expected it was something to do with shitty international shipping but I've not had a letter from customs or anything either.


----------



## Null (Oct 1, 2018)

Cantaloupine said:


> Nothing on this end, either. I expected it was something to do with shitty international shipping but I've not had a letter from customs or anything either.


I had to put yours in special but he definitely said he'd be doing it. Do you have a tracking number?


----------



## Cantaloupine (Oct 1, 2018)

Null said:


> I had to put yours in special but he definitely said he'd be doing it. Do you have a tracking number?



Nah, never got anything through like that.


----------



## Null (Oct 1, 2018)

It's like a one man operation. I'd suggest contacting him.


----------



## Gaol (Oct 4, 2018)

Null said:


> Have you contacted him since? I think everyone got theirs.


Yes,it seems it got shipped out but USPS lost it (not the first time it has happened) they are shipping out another order today.


----------



## Duosion (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm also waiting for my second shipping of shirts (since some got damaged the first time) it has been weeks and still no sign of it. 

Postman didn't leave a note behind if it did arrive and I missed it. Maybe it got lost during shipment, i can only guess. Wasn't given a tracking number for this second shipping too so I can't check anything.

But the first shipment did arrive though and the shirts are super comfy.



Spoiler



He replied to my email saying that they were maybe experiencing some legal problems on his side, so I'll be patient and wait a little bit longer.


----------



## dysentery (Oct 4, 2018)

Duosion said:


> He replied to my email saying that they were maybe experiencing some legal problems on his side


God dammit, Vordrak.


----------



## Gaol (Oct 5, 2018)

\o/ mine shipped today will post when i get it


----------



## Gaol (Oct 15, 2018)

And got them on Saturday, the quality is actually great and the shirts feel great. I should had bought the hoodie.


----------



## j666 (Nov 1, 2018)

my shirt was never shipped as far as i know, and i have never received a response to either of my attempts at contact (direct email & website contact form). the website also seems to be down, as it's been timing out for me over the past month or so.
oh well, no biggie ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2018)

j666 said:


> my shirt was never shipped as far as i know, and i have never received a response to either of my attempts at contact (direct email & website contact form). the website also seems to be down, as it's been timing out for me over the past month or so.
> oh well, no biggie ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Sorry mate. As far as I know it was a one or two man operation.


----------



## Diabeetus (Nov 1, 2018)

When is the next collection of Kiwi merch coming out?? I'd love to know.


----------



## j666 (Nov 1, 2018)

Null said:


> Sorry mate. As far as I know it was a one or two man operation.



it's all good. knowing i might encounter someone in the wild wearing a kiwi tard cum shirt is enough compensation for the design lol
i'm looking forward to contributing more gay art in the future.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 5, 2018)

j666 said:


> my shirt was never shipped as far as i know, and i have never received a response to either of my attempts at contact (direct email & website contact form). the website also seems to be down, as it's been timing out for me over the past month or so.
> oh well, no biggie ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Website is still up for me.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 5, 2018)

j666 said:


> my shirt was never shipped as far as i know, and i have never received a response to either of my attempts at contact (direct email & website contact form). the website also seems to be down, as it's been timing out for me over the past month or so.
> oh well, no biggie ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Well then, it appears as though the collectability of my shirts has just increased.


----------



## Duosion (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone have any updates about the merch yet? 
I'm still expecting to receive that one shirt that got destroyed during the first ship (and got promised extra shirts as compensation, that was what I was told through email). 

Sent my receipt no. and everything but no replies to this day.


----------



## Null (Dec 27, 2018)

Duosion said:


> Anyone have any updates about the merch yet?
> I'm still expecting to receive that one shirt that got destroyed during the first ship (and got promised extra shirts as compensation, that was what I was told through email).
> 
> Sent my receipt no. and everything but no replies to this day.


It's been 6 months dude, I'm pretty sure everyone has their stuff. I think most people got it but a couple orders did get royally fucked. Is he not responding by email?


----------



## Duosion (Dec 27, 2018)

Null said:


> It's been 6 months dude, I'm pretty sure everyone has their stuff. I think most people got it but a couple orders did get royally fucked. Is he not responding by email?


The last time I received an email was early October, there wasn't a reply until I sent another email which was in late October. The reply I got from that was from another email but the message seemed automated from the way it was written (?) telling me to sent the order number and stuff.

Sent a reply with my order number and all that, but never received a reply since then. No updates or tracking number was given for this order with the final shirt.


----------

